# كيف نصلي



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2014)

*

    كيف نصلي
 للقس مرقس ميلاد 


  أوقات وأوضاع وأماكن الصلاة


    الصلاة تكون في أي مكان وفي أي وقت وبأي وضع. ففي أي وقت وأي مكان وبأي وضع ترفع قلبك لله بالصلاة تكون في حضرة الله. وسنتكلم عن ذلك من الكتاب المقدس فيما يلي:


    الصلاة في أي مكان:

    المسيح في حديثه مع السامرية قال لها "لاَ فِي هذَا الْجَبَلِ، وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ.... وَلكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ، وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ، لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ" (إنجيل يوحنا 4: 21 و23). أي الصلاة ليس لها مكان معين.

    المسيح صلى في البراري، صلى في الجبل، صلى في البستان، في كل مكان.

    الرسل أيضًا صلوا في أماكن مختلفة، فعندما نرجع إلى بولس الرسول في سفر الأعمال، نجده صلى عند الشاطئ، وفي الهيكل، وفي السجن صلى.


    الصلاة في أي وقت:

    وقد قال لنا السيد المسيح أيضًا: صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا. وذكر لنا في ذلك مثل قاضي الظلم. ونص الآيات: "وَقَالَ لَهُمْ أَيْضًا مَثَلًا فِي أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُصَلَّى كُلَّ حِينٍ وَلاَ يُمَلَّ" (إنجيل لوقا 18: 1). وكلمة "كل حين" تعني أنه يمكنني الصلاة في أي وقت. إذًا يمكن أن أصلي في أي وقت وفي أي مكان (أثناء سيري في الشارع، أو أثناء وجودي بالبيت، أو أثناء ذهابي أو مجيئي) والمسيح نفسه كان يفعل هذا.

    المسيح قبل أن يأكل صلى ثم أخذ الخبز وكسر. أيضًا الإنجيل قال عن المسيح أنه أمضى الليل كله في الصلاة. وفي مرة أخرى قال أنه: "قام باكرًا جدًا ليصلي". وصلى وهو على الصليب في الساعة السادسة، و الساعة التاسعة وصلى ليلًا في البستان.
    الصلاة في أي وضع:

    المسيح في البستان إنطرح على الأرض وصلى. وإيليا النبي وضع رأسه بين ركبتيه وصلى في انسحاق شديد وكأنه يحاول أن يضع نفسه في الأرض. المسيح جثا على ركبتيه أي ركع. والمسيح أوصانا قائلًا "وَمَتَى وَقَفْتُمْ تُصَلُّونَ فَاغْفِرُوا.... لِكَيْ يَغْفِرَ لَكُمْ" (إنجيل مرقس 11: 25). داود النبي صلى وهو جالس ففي سفر صموئيل الثاني وأخبار أيام الأول ذَكر أن داود النبي صلى وهو جالس، كما ذكرنا أيضًا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت في أقسام أخرى. ونص الآيات: "فَدَخَلَ الْمَلِكُ دَاوُدُ وَجَلَسَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ وَقَالَ: «مَنْ أَنَا يَا سَيِّدِي الرَّبَّ؟ وَمَا هُوَ بَيْتِي حَتَّى أَوْصَلْتَنِي إِلَى ههُنَا؟" (سفر صموئيل الثاني 7: 18)، "فَدَخَلَ الْمَلِكُ دَاوُدُ وَجَلَسَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ وَقَالَ: «مَنْ أَنَا أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ، وَمَاذَا بَيْتِي حَتَّى أَوْصَلْتَنِي إِلَى هُنَا؟" (سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 17: 16). إذًا يمكننا أن نصلى أثناء الجلوس في المواصلات مثلًا والله يسمع صلاتنا في كل وقت. فقول الرب: "صلوا في كل حين" وبما أننا لسنا واقفين طوال الوقت إذًا يمكن أن نصلي ونحن واقفين أو جالسين أو سائرين.

   الصلاة في أي مكان لا تغني عن الوقوف أمام الله بخشوع في المخدع:

    الله من محبته سمح لنا أن نصلى في أي مكان أو ونحن جالسين لأننا لا نستطيع أن نقف طوال الوقت، ولكن هذا لا يغنينا عن الوقوف أمام الله في المخدع، ففي احترام البنين لأبوهم السماوي نشعر بالخجل أن نصلى لله ونحن جالسين طالما ليس هناك ما يمنعنا من الوقوف. إذا كنا لا نستطيع أن نكلم مدير العمل ونحن جالسين فعلينا ألا  نستهين بالله؟! فلنقف خشوعًا أمام الله في المخدع.

    الصوت في الصلاة:

    المسيح صرخ في البستان، فهناك أوقات يشعر فيها الإنسان بالرغبة في الصراخ، وكما قال بولس الرسول عن السيد المسيح "الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طَلِبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 5: 7).

    من الممكن أيضًا أن أصلي بدون صوت خالص مثل حنة أم صموئيل، وممكن أصلي بتسبيح: "مُكَلِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا بِمَزَامِيرَ وَتَسَابِيحَ وَأَغَانِيَّ رُوحِيَّةٍ، مُتَرَنِّمِينَ وَمُرَتِّلِينَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ لِلرَّبِّ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 19).
​*


----------



## فوستين (23 مارس 2014)

*كفيت و وفيت موضوع اكثر من رائع *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 مارس 2014)

موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2014)

*شكرا لمروركم أحبائى
فوستين
حبيب يسوع
سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## توووته (9 أبريل 2014)

الف شكرا على الموضوع /
لدي استفسار اذا سمحت عن الصلاة وكيفيتها بما انني جديدة في النور  بما فهمت  انها غير مرتبطه  بوقت او مكان معين لكن مشكلتي احيانا يمر علي اوقات وايام لم اصلي صلاه حقيقه باستثناء عند الثناء على احد اقول بارك الرب لك وقول لماماما ربنا يطول بعمرك لنا وهكذا حاولت ان اخصص لنفسي وقت معين من اليوم للصلاه والاختلاء مع الرب لكن لايحضرني مااقوله وبالمقابل اقرا صلوات جميله تبارك وتمجد يسوع بالمنتدى وبالمواقع  اذا قمت بقراتها من الجهاز مباشره هل يسمع الرب صلاتي!!!
 ام يجب علي حفظها عن ظهر قلب!!


----------

